# John Deere Power Washer...Works & Its Broken...Runs & Dies



## jdbird1983 (Jul 3, 2020)

Howdy DOOO...I picked up a JD power washer on a trade, it was claimed that it worked just fine, but I've run into an issue...Being that it is a power washer, it becomes incredibly hard to pull start after the first pull due to pressure building in the pump...Due to that, I held the trigger on the wand down as I pulled the engine...The engine fired and was running great, and the wand was providing extremely powerful spray, but when the trigger is released, the engine dies immediately. I must have done this 4 or 5 times...Can anyone shed some light on this for me? What would be causing this? And is there any sort of fix? Let me know what yall think!


----------



## Okie294life (Jul 4, 2020)

If the engines running fine the first culprit would be the unloader valve. If it’s trying to pump water rather than recirculate it when there is a buildup of pressure it could be killing your machine. The fact you say the spray is really high pressure in the beginning also leads me that direction. Look up some videos on YouTube. They shouldn’t be that to fix or replace.


----------



## Tobystihl (Jul 4, 2020)

Water Pressure on start up means the easy start bypass valve is stuck and as mentioned by Okie, the unloader valve is not working either hence the stalling on trigger release. Needs a pump strip down.


----------

